# This is my collection



## taro68 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hello, this is my little collection. I hope you enjoy with this pics. These are not good pics because i made with a 2Mp camera but are enough clear to unterstand what kind of flashlights are show.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 24, 2006)

Very very nice collection. Do you think you have enough stainless steel clips? 

What is the gizmo in the last photo, a light meter?

-LT


----------



## M.TEX (Apr 24, 2006)

I was going to ask the same But I think I know what is it.

It must be a STOBE LIGHT for rescue signal right ?

Please let me know ok. I would like to know what kind Bat. do they use.

Thanks


----------



## taro68 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi guys. Thanks. Right! The last photo is a ACR military distress strobe light, with white emitter but it could be done an IR signal and a blue emergency strobe light sliding the body for blue light and cover the top with an IR filter. It use two AA battery. 
It's a emergency flashlight, i carry it in my motorhome like emergency stopping light.
Clips are around 110 pcs but flashlight are never enough!
I'll make lanyard soon!
Giovanni


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 24, 2006)

taro68 said:


> Clips are around 110 pcs but flashlight are never enough!



Yep, looks like about 36-37 lights so it seems you have to get a few more flashlights to match up with your clips.  

-LT


----------



## Taylorf (Apr 24, 2006)

I saw that same strobe a while back and was going to buy it but I never did because I didn't know how bright it was. So how bright is it?


----------



## chesterqw (Apr 24, 2006)

it must be quite bright 

i believe it can't strobe at 60hz right? it would be cool it if can.


----------



## colubrid (Apr 24, 2006)

what are the pink and purple lights?

What do you carry? Let me guess. The HDS 60 because you have two of them.


Also you need to get more paracord. j/k


----------



## taro68 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hello, the purple and the pink are NightCutter flashlights 3 leds, one is with red leds the other (with the purple head is a UV).
I have two HDS: one is the U60GT and the other is a Basic 60. I have two because when i am working on a theatre set up i use the basic HDS.
Now i usually EDC my Peak AAA and on the bag the Led Lenser AA (it's a good flood flashlight).
I don't know intensity of the strobe but i think is visible around 1 mile. The strobe isn't too fast.


----------



## Illum (May 4, 2006)

Do you have a set of keychains dedicated to EDC Arcs? :lolsign:


----------

